# NFL Pick 'em 2014-2015



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 176-80 ****
2. Thedood: 173-83 *****
3. Daveyboy: 172-84 *****
4. Whodey85: 170-86 ****
5. Chantellabella: 167-89 ****
6. SA Go0n: 167-89 *
7. BTAG: 165-91 *
8. Alibaba: 164-92 ****
9. Trendsetter: 156-100 *
10. Silentimage: 151-105 ***


----------



## cocooned

I look forward to dominating this.


----------



## SA go0n

Is this with or without a point spread?


----------



## Cam1

azstl25 said:


> Is this with or without a point spread?


Without. It's super basic.



cocooned said:


> I look forward to dominating this.


Hodor your horses, you stand no chance.


----------



## CWe

Ready to play again!


----------



## Daveyboy

I'll play again.. Must redeem myself for 14th place last season...


----------



## WhoDey85

Count me in again. 


Do we all want to do the NFL Eliminator game again this year?


----------



## SA go0n

Count me in. I cant get enough football related diversions in my life.


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks ------------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears ------------->
Bengals @ Ravens ------------->
Browns @ Steelers ------------->
Redskins @ Texans ------------->
Jaguars @ Eagles ------------->
Titans @ Chiefs ------------->
Patriots @ Dolphins ------------->
Vikings @ Rams ------------->
Saints @ Falcons ------------->
Raiders @ Jets ------------->
Panthers @ Bucs ------------->
49ers @ Cowboys ------------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos ------------->

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions ------------->
Chargers @ Cardinals ------------->


----------



## SA go0n

Do you have to have all your picks in by the Thursday game, or just the one?


----------



## Daveyboy

Step aside and watch the winner...

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks ------------->Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears ------------->Bears
Bengals @ Ravens ------------->Ravens
Browns @ Steelers ------------->Steelers
Redskins @ Texans ------------->Washington
Jaguars @ Eagles ------------->Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs ------------->Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins ------------->Patriots
Vikings @ Rams ------------->Rams
Saints @ Falcons ------------->Saints
Raiders @ Jets ------------->Jets baby
Panthers @ Bucs ------------->Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys ------------->49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos ------------->Broncos 34-13

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions ------------->Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals ------------->Chargers


----------



## Silent Image

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bills
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Rams
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Saints
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Bucs
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos 31-24

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Cardinals


----------



## Cam1

SA go0n said:


> Do you have to have all your picks in by the Thursday game, or just the one?


You can just do the one and do the rest afterwards. As long as they are in before the Sunday games start it's fine.


----------



## Thedood

Seahawks

Bears
Bengals
Steelers
Redskins
Eagles
Chiefs
Dolphins
Rams
Saints
Jets
Bucs
49ers

Broncos 34-24

Lions
Cardinals


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Pats
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Rams
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Saints
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos 38-30

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Cardinals


----------



## MuffinMan

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Jaguars
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Patriots
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Vikings
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Saints
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Raiders
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Bucs
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Colts 27 Broncos 34

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Chargers


----------



## BTAG

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Patriots
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Rams
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Saints
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos 34-27

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> San Diego "Super" Chargers


----------



## Cam1

WhoDey85 said:


> Do we all want to do the NFL Eliminator game again this year?


:yes


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Patriots
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Rams
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Falcons
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos 28-24

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Cardinals


----------



## Buerhle

packers

Saints
Bears
Chiefs
Rams
Patriots
raiders
eagles
Steelers
Ravens
Texans
49ers
Buccaneers

Broncos 31-27

Giants
Chargers


----------



## CWe

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> SEA

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> CHI
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> CIN
Browns @ Steelers -------------> PIT
Redskins @ Texans -------------> WSH
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> PHI
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> KC
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> NE
Vikings @ Rams -------------> STL
Saints @ Falcons -------------> ATL
Raiders @ Jets -------------> OAK
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> TB
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> DAL

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> DEN 24-17

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> DET
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> SD


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks ------------->Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears ------------->Bears
Bengals @ Ravens ------------->Ravens
Browns @ Steelers ------------->Steelers
Redskins @ Texans ------------->Texans
Jaguars @ Eagles ------------->Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs ------------->Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins ------------->Patriots
Vikings @ Rams ------------->Rams
Saints @ Falcons ------------->Saints
Raiders @ Jets ------------->Jets
Panthers @ Bucs ------------->Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys ------------->49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos ------------->Broncos 35-31

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions ------------->Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals ------------->Chargers


----------



## SA go0n

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks


Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Patriots
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Rams
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Saints
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Bucs
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos 28-21

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Cardinals


----------



## Cam1

And from over on the other forum...

*Chantellabella's Picks*

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Patriots
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Vikings
Saints @ Falcons ------------->Saints
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos Colts 16 Broncos 38

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Giants
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Chargers
The Hokey Pokey IS what it's all about.

*Trendsetter's picks*

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Titans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Patriots
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Vikings
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Saints
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos, 38-31

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Giants
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Chargers


----------



## Limmy

Thursday:

Packers @ Seahawks ------------->Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears ------------->Bills
Bengals @ Ravens ------------->Bengals
Browns @ Steelers ------------->Browns
Redskins @ Texans ------------->Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles ------------->Jaguars
Titans @ Chiefs ------------->Titans
Patriots @ Dolphins ------------->Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams ------------->Vikings
Saints @ Falcons ------------->Falcons
Raiders @ Jets ------------->Raiders
Panthers @ Bucs ------------->Bucs
49ers @ Cowboys ------------->Cowgirls

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Colts 7 - Broncos 6

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions ------------->Giants
Chargers @ Cardinals ------------->Chargers


----------



## Cam1

Silent Image said:


> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos 31-24


:clap

I believe this is just the second time in 3 years this has happened.


----------



## BTAG

The moderate highs and catastrophic lows of being a San Diego Charger fan :cry


----------



## Silent Image

Cam1 said:


> :clap
> 
> I believe this is just the second time in 3 years this has happened.


I didn't even check at the score

Lucky me


----------



## Cam1

*Standings:
*

1. SilentImage: 11-5 *
2. Thedood: 10-6
2. Whodey85: 10-6
2. Cam1: 10-6
5. Alibaba: 9-7
5. SA Go0n: 9-7
7. Chantellabella: 8-8
7. Trendsetter: 8-8
7. Daveyboy: 8-8
7. BTAG: 8-8
11. CWe: 7-9
12. Muffinman: 6-10
12. Limmy: 6-10
14. Buerhle: 5-11


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens -------->

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------->
Saints @ Browns -------->
Lions @ Panthers -------->
Falcons @ Bengals -------->
Cowboys @ Titans -------->
Jaguars @ Redskins -------->
Patriots @ Vikings -------->
Cardinals @ Giants -------->
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->
Rams @ Bucs -------->
Chiefs @ Broncos -------->
Jets @ Packers -------->
Texans @ Raiders -------->

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers -------->

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts -------->


----------



## Daveyboy

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens -------->Steelers

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------->Bills
Saints @ Browns -------->Saints
Lions @ Panthers -------->Lions
Falcons @ Bengals -------->Bengals
Cowboys @ Titans -------->Cowboys
Jaguars @ Redskins -------->Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings -------->Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants -------->Cardinals
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs -------->Rams
Chiefs @ Broncos -------->Broncos
Jets @ Packers -------->Packers
Texans @ Raiders -------->Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers -------->49ers 34-17

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts -------->Colts


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Steelers

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Dolphins
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Lions
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Titans
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Cardinals
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers (28-13)

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> Colts


----------



## BTAG

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Steelers

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Dolphins
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Lions
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Cowboys
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings -------->Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Cardinals
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks (Hopefully I'm wrong)
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs 
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers 27-20

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> Colts


----------



## Silent Image

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Ravens

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------->Bills
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Lions
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Titans
Jaguars @ Redskins -------->Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Giants
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers 33-17

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> Colts


----------



## CWe

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> PIT

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> MIA
Saints @ Browns --------> NO 
Lions @ Panthers --------> DET
Falcons @ Bengals --------> ATL
Cowboys @ Titans --------> TEN
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> WSH
Patriots @ Vikings --------> NE
Cardinals @ Giants --------> ARI
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->SEA
Rams @ Bucs -------->TB
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> DEN
Jets @ Packers --------> GB
Texans @ Raiders --------> HOU

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> SF 34-14

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> PHI


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Ravens

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Dolphins
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Lions
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Titans
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Cardinals
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers 30-24

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts -------->Colts


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens -------->Ravens

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------->Bills
Saints @ Browns -------->Browns
Lions @ Panthers -------->Panthers
Falcons @ Bengals -------->Falcons
Cowboys @ Titans -------->Titans
Jaguars @ Redskins -------->Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings -------->Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants -------->Giants
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs -------->Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos -------->Broncos
Jets @ Packers -------->Packers
Texans @ Raiders -------->Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers -------->49ers 27-21

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts -------->Colts


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Steelers

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Dolphins
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Cowboys
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Cardinals
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers 31-28

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> Colts


----------



## SA go0n

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Ravens

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Bills
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Lions
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Titans
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Cardinals
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Texans

Sunday Night (score): 31-28

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers

Monday Night: 

Eagles @ Colts --------> Colts


----------



## Buerhle

Thurs
Steel @ Rav --- > Steelers

Sunday

Dolphins @ Bills --- > Bills
Saints @ Browns --- > Saints
Lions @ Panthers --- > Panthers
Falcons @ Bengls --- > Falcons
Cowboys @ Titans --- > Titans
Jags @ Rskins --- > Jags
Pats @ Vikings --- > Pats
Cards @ Giants --- > Giants
Chawks @ Chargers --- > Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs ---> Tampa
KC @ Broncos --- > Denver
Jets @ Gb --- > Packers
texans @ Raiders --- > Texans

Sn + score
Bears @ Sf --- > SF 45 - Chi 42

MNF

Eagles @ Colts --- > EAGLES


----------



## MuffinMan

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Steelers

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Bills
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Lions
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Cowboys
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Jaguars
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Giants
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> Bears 35, 49ers 31

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> Colts


----------



## Limmy

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens -------->Ravens

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------->Bills
Saints @ Browns -------->Browns
Lions @ Panthers -------->Lions
Falcons @ Bengals -------->Falcons
Cowboys @ Titans -------->Cowgirls
Jaguars @ Redskins -------->Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings -------->Vikings
Cardinals @ Giants -------->Giants
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->Chargers
Rams @ Bucs -------->Rams
Chiefs @ Broncos -------->Chiefs
Jets @ Packers -------->Jets
Texans @ Raiders -------->Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers -------->Bears 13 - 49ers 6

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> Eagles

*Week 1: 
6-10

Season:

6-10*


----------



## millenniumman75

From Trendsetter.....and these are LEGITIMATE as pre-Thursday gametime!
ANY questions - ask ME directly!

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Steelers

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Dolphins
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Cowboys
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Giants
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs --------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers, 24-21

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> Colts


----------



## millenniumman75

From Chantellabella.....and these are LEGITIMATE as pre-Thursday gametime!
ANY questions - ask ME directly!

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> Steelers

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> Dolphins
Saints @ Browns --------> Saints
Lions @ Panthers --------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bengals --------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Titans --------> Titans
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Vikings --------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Giants --------> Giants
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->Seahawks
Rams @ Bucs -------->Rams
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> 49ers Bears 14 49ers 36

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts -------->Colts


----------



## Cam1

Ah damn, I forgot. Thanks MM


----------



## Cam1

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta 

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> San Diego
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philly
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Giants
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> Saints
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Bengals
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Baltimore
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Green Bay
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Colts
Oakland @ New England --------> Patriots
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> Cardinals
Denver @ Seattle --------> Hawks
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina 24-17

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Chicago
________________


----------



## Thedood

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> Buffalo
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philadelphia
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Houston
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> New Orleans
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Cincinnati
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Baltimore
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Detroit
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Indianapolis
Oakland @ New England --------> New England
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> Arizona
Denver @ Seattle --------> Seatlle
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina (16-14)

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Chicago


----------



## BTAG

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Falcons

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> Chargers
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Cowboys
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Eagles
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Texans
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> Saints
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Bengals
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Ravens
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Lions
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Colts
Oakland @ New England --------> Patriots
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> 49ers
Denver @ Seattle --------> Seahawks
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Dolphins

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Panthers 24-20

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Bears


----------



## MuffinMan

Last week: 7-9
Overall: 13-19

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Bucs

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> Buffalo
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philly
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Giants
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> New Orleans
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Cincinnati
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Cleveland
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Packers
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Colts
Oakland @ New England --------> Pats
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> San Francisco
Denver @ Seattle --------> Denver
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Kansas City

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina 28 Pittsburgh 17

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Da Bears


----------



## CWe

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> ATL

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> SD
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> DAL
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> PHI
Houston @ NY Giants --------> NYG
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> NO
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> CIN
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> BAL
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> DET
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> IND
Oakland @ New England --------> NE
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> SF
Denver @ Seattle --------> SEA
Kansas City @ Miami --------> KC

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> CAR 24-14

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> CHI


----------



## millenniumman75

Chantellabella Week 3:

Bucs @ *Falcons* --------> *Falcons*

Sunday:

Chargers @ *Bills* --------> *Bills*
*Cowboys* @ Rams --------> *Cowboys*
Redskins @ *Eagles* --------> *Eagles*
*Texans *@ Giants --------> *Texans*
Vikings @* Saints* --------> *Saints*
Titans @ *Bengals* --------> *Bengals*
Ravens @ *Browns* --------> *Browns*
*Packers* @ Lions --------> *Packers*
*Colts *@ Jacksonville --------> *Colts*
Raiders @ *Patriots* --------> *Patriots*
49ers @ *Cardinals* --------> *Cardinals*
*Broncos* @ Seahawks --------> *Broncos*
*Chiefs* @ Dolphins -------->*Chiefs*

Sunday Night (score):

Steelers @ *Panthers *--------> *Panthers 34-10*

Monday Night:

Bears @ *Jets* -------->* Jets*


----------



## millenniumman75

Trendsetter Week 3:

Bucs @ Falcons --------> *Falcons*

Sunday:

Chargers @ Bills --------> *Chargers*
Cowboys @ Rams --------> *Cowboys*
Redskins @ Eagles --------> *Eagles*
Texans @ Giants --------> *Giants*
Vikings @ Saints --------> *Vikings*
Titans @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
Ravens @ Browns --------> *Browns*
Packers @ Lions --------> *Packers*
Colts @ Jacksonville --------> *Colts*
Raiders @ Patriots --------> *Patriots*
49ers @ Cardinals --------> *Cardinals*
Broncos @ Seahawks --------> *Broncos*
Chiefs @ Dolphins --------> *Dolphins*

Sunday Night (score):

Steelers @ Panthers --------> *Steelers, 27-10*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Jets --------> *Bears*


----------



## Limmy

*Last Week: 9-7

Overall: 15-17
*
Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Buccaneers

Sunday:

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> Bills
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Rams
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Redskins
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Giants
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> Vikings
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Titans
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Browns
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Lions
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Jaguars
Oakland @ New England --------> Raiders
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> Cardinals
Denver @ Seattle --------> Broncos
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Steelers 3 - Panthers 0

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Jets


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta 

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> San Diego
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philadelphia 
Houston @ NY Giants --------> NY Giants
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> New Orleans
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Cincinnati
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Baltimore
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Detroit
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Indianapolis
Oakland @ New England --------> New England
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> San Francisco
Denver @ Seattle --------> Seattle
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina 28-24

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Chicago


----------



## SA go0n

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta 

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> Buffalo
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philly
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Houston
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> Saints
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Bengals
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Cleveland
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Detroit
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Colts
Oakland @ New England --------> Patriots
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> 49ers
Denver @ Seattle --------> Hawks
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina 24-14
Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Jets
________________


----------



## Buerhle

Wk 3

Tamp @ alanta ---> Falcons

Sunday

Sd @ Buff ---> Chargers
Dallas @ rams ---> Rams
Wash @ eagles ---> Eagles
Hou @ NYG ---> Houston
Minn @ saints ---> saints
Ten @ cinn ---> bengals
Bal @ cle ---> ravens
Gb @ lions ---> packers
Indy @ jax ---> Indy
Oak @ NE ---> Patriots
Sf @ ariz ---> SF
Denv @ sea ---> broncos
KC @ Miami ---> Miami

Sn (score)
Pitt @ car ---> Panthers 29 - steelers 24

MNF
chi @ jets ---> New York Jets


----------



## AliBaba

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta 

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> Buffalo
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philly
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Houston
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> Saints
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Bengals
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Baltimore
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Green Bay
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Colts
Oakland @ New England --------> Patriots
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> 49ers
Denver @ Seattle --------> Seattle
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina 27-21

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Chicago
________________


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Week 3:
> 
> Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> San Diego @ Buffalo --------> San Diego
> Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
> Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philadelphia
> Houston @ NY Giants --------> NY Giants
> Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> New Orleans
> Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> *Cincinnati*
> Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Baltimore
> Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Detroit
> Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Indianapolis
> Oakland @ New England --------> New England
> San Francisco @ Arizona --------> San Francisco
> Denver @ Seattle --------> Seattle
> Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami
> 
> Sunday Night (score):
> 
> Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina 28-24
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Chicago @ NY Jets --------> Chicago


And I want to point out that Cincinnati's percentage of player arrests is WAY DOWN this year. I just want to make sure that the people in this thread know that.


----------



## Silent Image

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> San Diego
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philadelphia
Houston @ NY Giants --------> NY Giants
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> New Orleans
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Cincinatti
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Baltimore
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Green Bay
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Indianapolis
Oakland @ New England --------> New England
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> San Francisco
Denver @ Seattle --------> Seattle
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Carolina 30-17

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> NY Jets


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> Atlanta
Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> Chargers
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> Dallas
Washington @ Philadelphia --------> Philly
Houston @ NY Giants --------> Houston
Minnesota @ New Orleans --------> New Orleans
Tennessee @ Cincinnati --------> Cincinnati
Baltimore @ Cleveland --------> Baltimore
Green Bay @ Detroit --------> Green Bay
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville --------> Indy
Oakland @ New England --------> New England
San Francisco @ Arizona --------> San Francisco
Denver @ Seattle --------> Denver
Kansas City @ Miami --------> Miami

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina --------> Pittsburg 24-17
Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets --------> NY Jets


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> And I want to point out that Cincinnati's percentage of player arrests is WAY DOWN this year. I just want to make sure that the people in this thread know that.


Yeah that is correct. This is a good group of guys on the Bengals now. Last weeks beatdown of ATL is looking even more impressive now. :yes


----------



## Cam1

*Week 2:*

1. Daveboy: 9-7 *
1. Limmy: 9-7 *
1 Alibaba: 9-7 *
4. Cam1: 8-8
4. SA Go0n: 8-8
6. CWe: 7-9
6. Whodey85: 7-9
6. Buehrle: 7-9
6. BTAG: 7-9
10. Thedood: 6-10
10. Silentimage: 6-10
10. Muffinman: 6-10
10. Trendsetter: 6-10
10. Chantellabella: 6-10

*Week 3:*

1. CWe: 14-2 *
2. Cam1: 13-3
2. Whodey85: 13-3
4. Thedood: 12-4
4. BTAG: 12-4
4. Trendsetter: 12-4
7. Silentimage: 11-5
8. Alibaba: 10-6
8. Daveyboy: 10-6
8. Chantellabella: 10-6
8. Muffinman: 10-6
12. SA Go0n: 9-7
12. Buehrle: 9-7
14. Limmy 5-11


----------



## Cam1

*Standings:*

1. Cam1: 31-17
2. Whodey85: 30-18
3. Silentimage: 28-20 *
3. Alibaba: 28-20 *
3. CWe: 28-20 *
6. Thedood: 28-20
7. Daveyboy: 27-21 *
8. BTAG: 27-21
9. SA Go0n: 26-22
9. Trendsetter: 26-22
11. Chantellabella: 24-24
12. Muffinman: 22-26
13. Buerhle: 21-27
14. Limmy: 20-28 *


----------



## Cam1

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans ------->
Panthers @ Ravens ------->
Packers @ Bears ------->
Lions @ Jets ------->
Titans @ Colts ------->
Dolphins @ Raiders ------->
Bucs @ Steelers ------->
Jaguars @ Chargers ------->
Falcons @ Vikings ------->
Eagles @ 49ers ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys ------->

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs ------->


----------



## Cam1

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Bills
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints 31-28

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Patriots


----------



## Buerhle

Week 4

Thur:

NYG @ wash ---> Giants

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans ---> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens ---> Panthers
GB @ Bears ---> Packers
Lions @ Jets ---> Jets
Titans @ Colts ---> Colts
Miami @ Raiders ---> Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers ---> Steelers
Jax @ SD ---> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings ---> Vikings
Eagles @ sf ---> 49ers

SN (score):

Saints @ Dallas ---> Saints 38 - 34

MNF :

Pats @ KC ---> pats


----------



## Limmy

*Last Week: 5-11
Overall: 20-28*

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants
Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -------> Bills
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Lions @ Jets -------> Jets
Titans @ Colts -------> Titans
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Buccaneers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Jaguars
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Eagles @ 49ers -------> Eagles

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowgirls 10 - Saints 3

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs


----------



## Silent Image

Wow, that was a terrible week for me

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 34-31

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs


----------



## MuffinMan

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Panthers
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints 35 Cowboys 20

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Pats


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Packers @ Bears ------->Bears
Lions @ Jets ------->Lions
Titans @ Colts ------->Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders ------->Dophins
Bucs @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings ------->Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers ------->Eagles

Sunday Night (score ):

Saints @ Cowboys ------->Saints 35-28

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Patriots

*Trendsetter*

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> Eagles

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints, 42-10

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Patriots


----------



## Thedood

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Bills
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints (34-28 )

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Patriots


----------



## BTAG

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Panthers
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints 31-27

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Patriots


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->Redskins

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans ------->Bills
Panthers @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Packers @ Bears ------->Packers
Lions @ Jets ------->Lions
Titans @ Colts ------->Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders ------->Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings ------->Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers ------->49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys ------->Saints 37-30

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs ------->Patriots


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins 

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints 30-24

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Patriots

I have a bad feeling about this week


----------



## CWe

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> WSH

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> HOU
Panthers @ Ravens -------> BAL
Packers @ Bears -------> CHI
Lions @ Jets -------> DET
Titans @ Colts -------> IND
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> MIA
Bucs @ Steelers -------> PIT
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> SD
Falcons @ Vikings -------> ATL
Eagles @ 49ers -------> SF

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> DAL 34-30

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> KC


----------



## SA go0n

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score): 39-33

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Patriots


----------



## AliBaba

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> Texans
Panthers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Lions @ Jets -------> Lions
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> Dolphins
Bucs @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Vikings -------> Falcons
Eagles @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints 27-21

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs


----------



## BTAG

Wow, I just completely forgot to pick the Thursday night game, and for a money pool, I picked the Giants. Damn, I should probably double check these things.


----------



## Cam1

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ---------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ---------->
Ravens @ Colts ---------->
Browns @ Titans ---------->
Bears @ Panthers ---------->
Texans @ Cowboys ---------->
Steelers @ Jaguars ---------->
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------->
Falcons @ Giants ---------->
Rams @ Eagles ---------->
Cardinals @ Broncos ---------->
Chiefs @ 49ers ---------->
Jets @ Chargers ---------->

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ---------->

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ---------->


----------



## SA go0n

Very competitive matchups this week. I'm seriously considering just flipping a coin on a lot of these.


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ---------->Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ---------->Lions
Ravens @ Colts ---------->Colts
Browns @ Titans ---------->Browns
Bears @ Panthers ---------->Bears
Texans @ Cowboys ---------->Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ---------->Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------->Saints
Falcons @ Giants ---------->Falcons
Rams @ Eagles ---------->Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ---------->Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ---------->Chiefs
Jets @ Chargers ---------->Jets

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ---------->Bengals 27-20

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ---------->Seahawks


----------



## BTAG

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Colts 
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Panthers
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Falcons
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> 49ers
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> Bengals 34-24

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks


----------



## Buerhle

Week 5

Thursday

Vikings @ lambeau ---> GB

Sunday

Bills @ Detroit rock city ---> Lions
Ravens @ colts ---> colts 
Browns @ titans ---> Browns
Bears @ Panthers ---> Bears
Texans @ jerry world ---> Texans
Steelers @ Bortles ---> Steelers
Bucs @ drew brees ---> Saints
Falcons @ Eli ---> Giants
Rams @ Foles ---> eagles
Cards @ broncs ---> Denver Broncos
KC @ SF ---> 49ers
Jets @ sd ---> Chargers 

Sn
Beng @ pas ---> bengals by 1, 27 - 26 (math help)

MNF lol
S E A H A W K S 49 - 9 (score unasked for but provided)


----------



## Limmy

*Last Week: 7-6
Overall: 27-34*
Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ---------->Vikings

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ---------->Bills
Ravens @ Colts ---------->Ravens
Browns @ Titans ---------->Titans
Bears @ Panthers ---------->Bears
Texans @ Cowboys ---------->Texans
Steelers @ Jaguars ---------->Jaguars
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------->Buccaneers
Falcons @ Giants ---------->Giants
Rams @ Eagles ---------->Rams
Cardinals @ Broncos ---------->Cardinals
Chiefs @ 49ers ---------->Chiefs
Jets @ Chargers ---------->Jets

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ---------->Patriots 14 - Bengals 13

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Redskins ---------->Deadskins


----------



## Silent Image

I have a bad feeling about this week

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Colts
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Bears
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Giants
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> Chiefs
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> Bengals 31-17

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks


----------



## Thedood

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Colts
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Bears 
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Giants
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> 49ers
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> Patriots 23-13

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ---------->Seahawks


----------



## CWe

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> GB

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> DET
Ravens @ Colts ----------> IND
Browns @ Titans ----------> TEN
Bears @ Panthers ----------> CHI
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> DAL
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> PIT
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> NO
Falcons @ Giants ----------> ATL
Rams @ Eagles ----------> PHI
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> DEN
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> SF
Jets @ Chargers ----------> SD

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> NE 24-17

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> SEA


----------



## SA go0n

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Ravens
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Panthers
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Giants
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> 49ers
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> Bengals 28-7

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Colts
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Panthers
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Falcons
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> 49ers
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> Bengals 27-17

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks


----------



## AliBaba

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ---------->Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ---------->Lions
Ravens @ Colts ---------->Colts
Browns @ Titans ---------->Browns
Bears @ Panthers ---------->Panthers
Texans @ Cowboys ---------->Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ---------->Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------->Saints
Falcons @ Giants ---------->Giants
Rams @ Eagles ---------->Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ---------->Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ---------->49ers
Jets @ Chargers ---------->Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ---------->Bengals 27-21
Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ---------->Seahawks


----------



## millenniumman75

From Chantellabella....

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Ravens
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns 
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Panthers
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints 
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Falcons
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> 49ers
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ---------->Bengals 23-21 

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks


----------



## millenniumman75

From Trendsetter

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> *Packers*

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> *Lions*
Ravens @ Colts ----------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Titans ----------> *Browns*
Bears @ Panthers ----------> *Bears*
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> *Texans*
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> *Steelers*
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> *Saints*
Falcons @ Giants ----------> *Giants*
Rams @ Eagles ----------> *Eagles*
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> *Broncos*
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> *Chiefs*
Jets @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> *Bengals, 28-17*

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> *Seahawks*


----------



## Cam1

*Week 4 Results:*

1. Silentimage: 9-4 *
1. CWe: 9-4 *
1. SA Go0n: 9-4 *
1. Alibaba: 9-4 *
5. Buerhle : 8-5
6. Cam1: 7-6
6. Trendsetter: 7-6
6. BTAG: 7-6
6. Daveyboy: 7-6
10. Limmy: 6-7
10. Muffinmen: 6-7
10. Chantellabella: 6-7
10. Thedood: 6-7


----------



## Cam1

Standings:


1. Cam1: 38-23
2. Silentimage: 37-24 **
2. Alibaba: 37-24 **
2. CWe: 37-24 **
5. Whodey85: 36-25
6. SA Go0n: 35-26 *
7. Daveyboy: 34-27 *
8. Thedood: 34-27
8. BTAG: 34-27
10. Trendsetter: 33-28
11. Chantellabella: 30-31
12. Buerhle: 29-32
13. Muffinman: 28-33
14. Limmy: 26-35 *


----------



## Cam1

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Colts
Browns @ Titans ----------> Titans
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Bears
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Falcons
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> 49ers
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> Bengals 23-16

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks


----------



## MuffinMan

Forgot to get my picks in before the Thursday game.... So I'll just take the loss.

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> whoever loses, probably the Vikings

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Colts
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Bears
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> Texans
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Giants
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> Chiefs
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> Bengals 27 Patriots 14

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks


----------



## Cam1

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------->

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills ------->
Ravens @ Buccaneers ------->
Steelers @ Browns ------->
Panthers @ Bengals ------->
Broncos @ Jets ------->
Lions @ Vikings ------->
Packers @ Dolphins ------->
Jaguars @ Titans ------->
Chargers @ Raiders ------->
Bears @ Falcons ------->
Cowboys @ Seahawks ------->
Redskins @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles ------->

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams ------->


----------



## Limmy

*Last Week: 3-12
Overall: 30-46
*
Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Texans

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills ------->Bills
Ravens @ Buccaneers ------->Buccaneers
Steelers @ Browns ------->Steelers
Panthers @ Bengals ------->Panthers
Broncos @ Jets ------->Jets
Lions @ Vikings ------->Vikings
Packers @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins
Jaguars @ Titans ------->Jaguars
Chargers @ Raiders ------->Raiders
Bears @ Falcons ------->Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks ------->Cowgirls
Redskins @ Cardinals ------->Deadskins

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Giants 58 - Eagles 57

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> Rams


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Jets -------> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins 
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Jaguars
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles 37-34

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------->Colts

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills ------->Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers ------->Ravens
Steelers @ Browns ------->Steelers
Panthers @ Bengals ------->Bengals
Broncos @ Jets ------->Broncos
Lions @ Vikings ------->Lions
Packers @ Dolphins ------->Packers
Jaguars @ Titans ------->Titans
Chargers @ Raiders ------->Chargers
Bears @ Falcons ------->Bears
Cowboys @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals ------->Redskins

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles ------->Eagles 27-24

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams ------->49ers


----------



## SA go0n

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Texans 
Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> Ravens
Steelers @ Browns -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Jets -------> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score): 35-31

Giants @ Eagles -------> Giants

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers


----------



## Buerhle

Week 6

Thurs
colts @ texans ---> Colts

Sunday
Pats @ Bills ---> Pats
Ravens @ Bucs ---> Ravens
Steel @ browns ---> Steelers
Pan @ bengals ---> Panthers
Broncos @ jets ---> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings ---> Vikings
Pack @ Miami ---> packers
Jag @ titans ----> jacksonville
Sd @ oak ---> chargers
Bears @ atl ---> Atlanta
Dallas @ Seattle ---> Seattle
Wash @ ariz ---> arizona

Sn score
NYG @ eagles ---> giants 22 eagles 21

MNF

49ers @ rams ---> RAMS


----------



## AliBaba

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Texans

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> Ravens
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Jets -------> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score): 27-21

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella:*

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers ------->Ravens
Steelers @ Browns ------->Steelers
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Panthers
Broncos @ Jets ------->Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles 42-36

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> Ravens
Steelers @ Browns -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Jets -------> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles 33-27

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers


----------



## Cam1

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> Ravens
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Jets -------> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Jaguars
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles 31-17

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers


----------



## BTAG

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> Ravens
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Jets -------> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Jaguars
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles 34-21

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers


----------



## Silent Image

I thought I did this. Hope I can still play with missing Thursday

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> Ravens
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Jets -------> Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Jaguars @ Titans ------->Titans
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles 33-24

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> Rams


----------



## Cam1

I am going to update this tomorrow for real. I've only been on mobile lately because of work. Here's the template for this week:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ------->

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills ------->
Falcons @ Ravens ------->
Browns @ Jaguars ------->
Panthers @ Packers ------->
Dolphins @ Bears ------->
Bengals @ Colts ------->
Saints @ Lions ------->
Seahawks @ Rams ------->
Titans @ Redskins ------->
Chiefs @ Chargers ------->
Giants @ Cowboys ------->
Cardinals @ Raiders ------->

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos ------->

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts -------> Colts
Saints @ Lions -------> Lions
Seahawks @ Rams -------> Hawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Skins
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> 49ers 21-17

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts -------> Bengals
Saints @ Lions -------> Saints
Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos 33-27

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts -------> Bengals
Saints @ Lions -------> Lions
Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos 27-21

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers


----------



## BTAG

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts -------> Colts
Saints @ Lions -------> Saints
Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos 31-27

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Texans


----------



## SA go0n

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts -------> Colts
Saints @ Lions -------> Lions
Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Titans
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts -------> Colts
Saints @ Lions -------> Saints
Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos 27-21

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella:*

Week 7

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Falcons
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts ------->Colts
Saints @ Lions ------->Saints
Seahawks @ Rams ------->Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos 42 to 35

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers

Trendsetter:

Week 7

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts -------> Colts
Saints @ Lions -------> Saints
Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Titans
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos, 35-20

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers


----------



## Cam1

UPDATE: 

Standings:

1. Alibaba: 61-30 **
2. Whodey85: 59-32
2. Cam1: 59-32
4. BTAG: 58-33
5. Silentimage: 57-34 ***
6. Thedood: 57-34 *
6. SA Go0n: 57-34 *
8. Daveyboy: 56-35 **
9. Chantellabella: 55-36 *
10. Trendsetter: 52-39
11. Buerhle: 49-42
12. CWe: 48-43 **
13. Muffinman: 37-54
14. Limmy: 32-59 *


----------



## Thedood

Cam1 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Standings:
> 
> 1. Alibaba: 61-30 **
> 2. Whodey85: 59-32
> 2. Cam1: 59-32
> 4. BTAG: 58-33
> 5. Silentimage: 57-34 ***
> 6. Thedood: 57-34 *
> 6. SA Go0n: 57-34 *
> 8. Daveyboy: 56-35 **
> 9. Chantellabella: 55-36 *
> 10. Trendsetter: 52-39
> 11. Buerhle: 49-42
> 12. CWe: 48-43 **
> 13. Muffinman: 37-54
> 14. Limmy: 32-59 *


Thanks for the update man. What do the stars mean?


----------



## Cam1

Thedood said:


> Thanks for the update man. What do the stars mean?


Win the week and you get one. Just a tie-breaker really.


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh the Jets were on Thursday.. Got so excited I forgot to pick..

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ------->Too late 

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills ------->Bills
Falcons @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars ------->Browns
Panthers @ Packers ------->Packers
Dolphins @ Bears ------->Bears
Bengals @ Colts ------->Colts
Saints @ Lions ------->Lions
Seahawks @ Rams ------->Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins ------->Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders ------->Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos ------->Broncos 31-17

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers ------->Steelers


----------



## Buerhle

Sunday:

Baltimore
Washington
Seattle
Cleveland
Indy
Minnesota
Chicago
Saints
Green Bay
San Diego
Arizona
NY Giants

Denver 38-37

MNF

Pittsburgh


----------



## Limmy

*Last Week: 1-14
Overall: 31-60
*
Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ------->Jets (Ill take the loss)

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills ------->Vikings
Falcons @ Ravens ------->Falcons
Browns @ Jaguars ------->Jaguars
Panthers @ Packers ------->Panthers
Dolphins @ Bears ------->Dolphins
Bengals @ Colts ------->Colts
Saints @ Lions ------->Lions
Seahawks @ Rams ------->Rams
Titans @ Redskins ------->Titans
Chiefs @ Chargers ------->Chiefs
Giants @ Cowboys ------->Giants
Cardinals @ Raiders ------->Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos ------->49ers 10 Broncos 6

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers ------->Steelers


----------



## Silent Image

I screwed myself this week.

I thought I made my picks and see that I didn't.


----------



## Cam1

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons ------->
Bills @ Jets ------->
Bears @ Patriots ------->
Seahawks @ Panthers ------->
Texans @ Titans ------->
Dolphins @ Jaguars ------->
Rams @ Chiefs ------->
Vikings @ Bucs ------->
Eagles @ Cardinals ------->
Raiders @ Browns ------->
Colts @ Steelers ------->
Ravens @ Bengals ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints ------->

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys ------->


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons ------->Lions
Bills @ Jets ------->Jets
Bears @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers ------->Seahawks
Texans @ Titans ------->Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars ------->Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs ------->Vikings
Eagles @ Cardinals ------->Eagles
Raiders @ Browns ------->Raiders
Colts @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Ravens @ Bengals --------> Ravens


Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints ------->Packers 34-31

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Bucs
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Eagles
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Ravens @ Bengals --------> Bengals

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Saints (28-27)

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## BTAG

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Chargers ( If Richard Marshall is forced to start at corner, there is close to zero chance of this happening, but I'm still hopeful)

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Vikings
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Eagles
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers 34-28

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## WhoDey85

Cam1 said:


> Week 8:
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Chargers @ Broncos ------->
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Falcons ------->
> Bills @ Jets ------->
> Bears @ Patriots ------->
> Seahawks @ Panthers ------->
> Texans @ Titans ------->
> Dolphins @ Jaguars ------->
> Rams @ Chiefs ------->
> Vikings @ Bucs ------->
> Eagles @ Cardinals ------->
> Raiders @ Browns ------->
> Colts @ Steelers ------->
> 
> Sunday Night (score):
> 
> Packers @ Saints ------->
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Redskins @ Cowboys ------->


Hey Cam you left out Ravens @ Bengals


----------



## Cam1

Thanks Whodey! Edited it.


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Bears @ Patriots -------> Pats
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> VIkings
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers 38-30

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## Silent Image

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins 
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Vikings
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers 27-13

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## SA go0n

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Bucs
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Eagles
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score): 38-17

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## AliBaba

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Vikings
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (score): 27-21

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Hawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Vikings
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers 42-23

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella:*

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Doplhins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Bucs
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Eagles
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals ------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers 42-35 (do you know how painful this is to choose a team against the Saints? Our holy boys need 10 weeks of miracles now)

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys

*Trendsetter:*

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Vikings
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Eagles
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Saints, 30-27

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys


----------



## Limmy

*Last Week: 7-8*
* Overall: 38-68*

forgot to pick thursday again...

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Chargers (Taking loss)

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets ------->Jets
Bears @ Patriots ------->Bears
Seahawks @ Panthers ------->Seahawks
Texans @ Titans ------->Titans
Dolphins @ Jaguars ------->Jaguars
Rams @ Chiefs ------->Rams
Vikings @ Bucs ------->Vikings
Eagles @ Cardinals ------->Eagles
Raiders @ Browns ------->Raiders
Colts @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Ravens @ Bengals ------->Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints ------->Packers 23 Saints 44

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Deadskins


----------



## Buerhle

Lions
Jets
Bears
Seahawks
Texans
Dolphins
KC
Vikings
Eagles
Browns
Colts
ravens

Sn 

Saints 42 - 40

MNF

Cowboys


----------



## BTAG

BTAG said:


> Chargers ( If Richard Marshall is forced to start at corner, there is close to zero chance of this happening, but I'm still hopeful


Lol. He is so terrible.


----------



## Cam1

Week 7 Results:

1. SA Go0n: 11-4
1. Thedood: 11-4
3. Cam1: 10-5
3. Daveyboy: 10-5
3. Alibaba: 10-5
6. Whodey85: 9-6
6. BTAG: 9-6
6. Chantellabella: 9-6
6. Trendsetter: 9-6
10. Buehrle: 8-7
10. Limmy: 8-7
12. Silentimage: 5-10


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Alibaba: 71-35 **
2. Cam1: 69-37
3. Thedood: 68-38 **
3. SA Go0n: 68-38 **
5. Whodey85: 68-38
6. BTAG: 67-39
7. Daveyboy: 66-40 **
8. Chantellabella: 64-42 *
9. Silentimage: 63-43 ***
10. Trendsetter: 61-45
11. Buerhle: 57-49
12. Limmy: 40-56 *


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> Sunday Night (score):
> 
> Packers @ Saints ------->Packers 23 Saints 44


Lmao. How?


----------



## Cam1

Week 8 Results:

1. Thedood: 11-4
1. Cam1: 11-4
1. Whodey85: 11-4
1. Trendsetter: 11-4
5. Alibaba: 10-5
5. Buerhle: 10-5
7. Silentimage: 9-6
7. Daveyboy: 9-6
7. Chantellabella: 9-6
10. BTAG: 8-7
10. SA Go0n: 8-7
12. Limmy: 4-11


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Alibaba: 81-40 **
2. Cam1: 80-41 *
3. Thedood: 79-42 ***
4. Whodey85: 79-42 *
5. SA Go0n: 76-45 **
6. Daveyboy: 75-46 **
7. BTAG: 75-46
8. Chantellabella: 74-47 *
9. Silentimage: 72-49 ***
10. Trendsetter: 72-49 *
11. Buerhle: 67-54
12. Limmy: 44-67 *


----------



## Cam1

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers ------->

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns ------->
Jaguars @ Bengals ------->
Cardinals @ Cowboys ------->
Eagles @ Texans ------->
Jets @ Chiefs ------->
Chargers @ Dolphins ------->
Redskins @ Vikings ------->
Rams @ 49ers ------->
Broncos @ Patriots ------->
Raiders @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants ------->


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs 
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 23-17

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts


----------



## BTAG

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Chargers (No Richard Marshall no problem  )
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens 27-21

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts


----------



## Thedood

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers (28-17)

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts


----------



## Silent Image

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 24-21

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers ------->Saints

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns ------->Bucs
Jaguars @ Bengals ------->Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys ------->Cardinals
Eagles @ Texans ------->Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins ------->Chargers
Redskins @ Vikings ------->Redskins
Rams @ 49ers ------->49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------->Broncos
Raiders @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers ------->Steelers 31-27

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants ------->Colts


----------



## Limmy

*Last Week: 5-10*
* Overall: 43-78*

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Buccaneers
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Jaguars
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cowgirls
Eagles @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Chiefs -------> J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ 49ers -------> Rams
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Raiders

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens 31 Steelers 17

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Buerhle

Thurs

Saints

Sd

Browns
Bngals
Cardinals
Eagles
Chiefs
Chargers
Vikings
49ers
Broncos
Seahawks

S Night

Ravens 27 - 24

MNF

Colts


----------



## AliBaba

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs 
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 27-21

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Lmao. How?


swag, im a genius


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Standings:
> 
> 1. Alibaba: 81-40 **
> 2. Cam1: 80-41 *
> 3. Thedood: 79-42 ***
> 4. Whodey85: 79-42 *
> 5. SA Go0n: 76-45 **
> 6. Daveyboy: 75-46 **
> 7. BTAG: 75-46
> 8. Chantellabella: 74-47 *
> 9. Silentimage: 72-49 ***
> 10. Trendsetter: 72-49 *
> 11. Buerhle: 67-54
> 12. Limmy: 44-67 *


I just counted my win loss record because i thought that didnt look right, and I was correct, i went back and looked at all my picks and my win loss record should be * 43-78*


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns 
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals 
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 30-27

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts

*Trendsetter:*

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers, 35-20

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> I just counted my win loss record because i thought that didnt look right, and I was correct, i went back and looked at all my picks and my win loss record should be * 43-78*


Oh yeah, your extremely low win total screwed with my brain. You do get 1 extra win for pulling that score out of your *** though so it's 44-77 :b

Keep on picking the upsets though, i feel a comeback.


----------



## Cam1

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Redskins @ Vikings ------->Vikings
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Hawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 17-14

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts


----------



## SA go0n

Week 9: edit

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Skins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seabags

Sunday Night (score): 28-24

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts


----------



## Cam1

Week 9 Results:

1. Cam1: 12-1
2. Thedood: 10-3
3. Buehrle: 9-4
3. Chantellabella: 9-4
3. Trendsetter: 9-4
6. Whodey85: 8-5
6. BTAG: 8-5
6. Daveyboy: 8-5
6. Alibaba: 8-5
6. SA Go0n: 8-5
11. Silentimage: 7-6
12. Limmy: 4-9


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 92-42 **
2. Thedood: 89-45 ***
3. Alibaba: 89-45 **
4. Whodey85: 87-47 *
5. SA Go0n: 84-50 **
6. Chantellabella: 83-51 *
7. BTAG: 83-51
8. Daveyboy: 82-52 **
9. Trendsetter: 81-53 *
10. Silentimage: 79-55 ***
11. Buerhle: 76-58
12. Limmy: 48-76 *


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals ------->

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->
Titans @ Ravens ------->
Cowboys @ Jaguars ------->
Dolphins @ Lions ------->
49ers @ Saints ------->
Steelers @ Jets ------->
Falcons @ Bucs ------->
Broncos @ Raiders ------->
Giants @ Seahawks ------->
Rams @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers ------->

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles ------->


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 10

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals ------->Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars ------->Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions ------->Lions
49ers @ Saints ------->Saints
Steelers @ Jets ------->Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs ------->Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders ------->Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers ------->Packers 31-17

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles ------->Panthers


----------



## BTAG

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Dolphins
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers 27-21

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> Panthers


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Dolphins
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos 
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers 42-17 

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles ------->Eagles


----------



## Buerhle

Thurs. 

Bengals

Sunday

Bills
Ravens
Jaguars
Dolphins
Saints
Steelers
Falcons
Broncos
Seahawks
Cardinals

S night:

Packers 38 - 35

M night:

eagles


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers 38-30

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> Eagles


----------



## SA go0n

Bengals
Bills
Lions
Ravens
Cowboys
Saints
Pittsburgh
Atlanta
Denver
Seahags
Arizona

Green Bay 34-23

Eagles


----------



## Limmy

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------> Browns

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Dolphins
49ers @ Saints -------> 49ers
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Buccaneers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Giants
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Rams

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> CHI 24 GB 22

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles ------->Panthers


----------



## AliBaba

Week 10

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals ------->Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->Bills
Titans @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars ------->Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions ------->Dolphins
49ers @ Saints ------->Saints
Steelers @ Jets ------->Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs ------->Bucs
Broncos @ Raiders ------->Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers ------->Packers 27-21

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles ------->Eagles


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Hawks
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers 45-28

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> Eagles


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella:*

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals ------->- Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Bills
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers 35 - 10

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> Eagles

*Trendsetter:*

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers, 24-20

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> Panthers


----------



## Silent Image

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Bucs
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers 34-17

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> Eagles


----------



## Cam1

Week 10 Results:

1. Whodey85: 10-3
1. Cam1: 10-3
3. Daveyboy: 9-4
3. Thedood: 9-4
3. SA Go0n: 9-4
3. Chantellabella: 9-4
3. Trendsetter: 9-4
3. SilentImage: 9-4
9. BTAG: 8-5
10. Buehrle: 7-6
10. Alibaba: 7-6
12. Limmy: 4-9


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 102-45 ***
2. Thedood: 98-49 ***
3. Whodey85: 97-50 **
4. Alibaba: 96-51 **
5. SA Go0n: 93-54 **
6. Chantellabella: 92-55 *
7. Daveyboy: 91-56 **
8. BTAG: 91-56
9. Trendsetter: 90-57 *
10. Silentimage: 88-59 ***
11. Buerhle: 83-64
12. Limmy: 52-85 *


----------



## Cam1

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns ------->
Falcons @ Panthers ------->
Vikings @ Bears ------->
Bengals @ Saints ------->
Broncos @ Rams ------->
Seahawks @ Chiefs ------->
49ers @ Giants ------->
Bucs @ Redskins ------->
Raiders @ Chargers ------->
Lions @ Cardinals ------->
Eagles @ Packers ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts ------->

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans ------->



So many tough match-ups to pick this week, should be interesting.


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Vikings @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Saints -------> Saints
Broncos @ Rams -------> Broncos
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Giants -------> 49ers
Bucs @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> Colts 30-27

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> Steelers


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Texans
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Saints -------> Saints
Broncos @ Rams -------> Broncos
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Giants -------> 49ers
Bucs @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> Patriots (34-31)

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> Steelers


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> 12. Limmy: 48-76 *


48-86*


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Standings:
> 
> 1. Cam1: 102-45 ***
> 2. Thedood: 98-49 ***
> 3. Whodey85: 97-50 **
> 4. Alibaba: 96-51 **
> 5. SA Go0n: 93-54 **
> 6. Chantellabella: 92-55 *
> 7. Daveyboy: 91-56 **
> 8. BTAG: 91-56
> 9. Trendsetter: 90-57 *
> 10. Silentimage: 88-59 ***
> 11. Buerhle: 83-64
> 12. Limmy: 52-85 *


52-96*

why do i constantly keep losing 9 loses  i want all of them to count


----------



## Limmy

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Texans
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Vikings @ Bears -------> Vikings
Bengals @ Saints -------> Bengals
Broncos @ Rams -------> Rams
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Giants -------> Giants
Bucs @ Redskins -------> Buccaneers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Raiders
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> Patriots 31 Colts 26

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> Titans


----------



## WhoDey85

Limmy said:


> 52-96*
> 
> why do i constantly keep losing 9 loses  i want all of them to count


So really you are 96-52 then.


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns ------->Texans
Falcons @ Panthers ------->Falcons
Vikings @ Bears ------->Bears
Bengals @ Saints ------->Saints
Broncos @ Rams ------->Bronocos
Seahawks @ Chiefs ------->Seahawks
49ers @ Giants ------->49ers
Bucs @ Redskins ------->Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals ------->Lions
Eagles @ Packers ------->Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts ------->Colts 34-31

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans ------->Steelers


----------



## SA go0n

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Vikings @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Saints -------> Saints
Broncos @ Rams -------> Broncos
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Giants -------> 49ers
Bucs @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> Patriots

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> Steelers


----------



## AliBaba

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns ------->Browns
Falcons @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Vikings @ Bears ------->Bears
Bengals @ Saints ------->Saints
Broncos @ Rams ------->Bronocos
Seahawks @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
49ers @ Giants ------->49ers
Bucs @ Redskins ------->Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals ------->Lions
Eagles @ Packers ------->Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts ------->Colts 27-21

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans ------->Steelers


----------



## BTAG

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Saints -------> Saints
Broncos @ Rams -------> Broncos
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Giants -------> 49ers
Bucs @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> Patriots 31-27

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> Steelers


----------



## Cam1

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Saints -------> Saints
Broncos @ Rams -------> Broncos
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Giants -------> 49ers
Bucs @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> Patriots 41-24

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> Steelers


----------



## Silent Image

I just don't get on this site much at all lately.

Week 11:

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Vikings @ Bears -------> Vikings
Bengals @ Saints -------> Saints
Broncos @ Rams -------> Broncos
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Giants -------> Giants
Bucs @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> Colts 34-30

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> Steelers


----------



## Cam1

Week 11 Results:

1. Thedood: 10-4
1. Limmy: 10-4 
3. Sa Go0n: 9-5
3. Cam1: 9-5
5. BTAG: 8-6
5. Daveyboy: 8-6
7. Whodey85: 7-7
7. Alibaba: 7-7
7. Trendsetter: 7-7
7. Chantellabella: 7-7
11. Silentimage: 5-9


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 111-50 ***
2. Thedood: 108-53 ****
3. Whodey85: 104-57 **
4. Alibaba: 103-58 **
5. SA Go0n: 102-59 **
7. Daveyboy: 99-62 **
6. Chantellabella: 99-62 *
8. BTAG: 99-62
9. Trendsetter: 97-64 *
10. Silentimage: 93-68 ***
11. Buerhle: 83-79
12. Limmy: 62-99 **


----------



## Cam1

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders ------->

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------->
Browns @ Falcons ------->
Bucs @ Bears ------->
Bengals @ Texans ------->
Lions @ Patriots ------->
Packers @ Vikings ------->
Jaguars @ Colts ------->
Titans @ Eagles ------->
Rams @ Chargers ------->
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->
Dolphins @ Broncos ------->
49ers @ Redskins ------->

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants ------->

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints ------->


----------



## Cam1

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Browns @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Texans -------> Bengals
Lions @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Titans @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Rams @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Dolphins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys 38-24

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills 
Browns @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Texans -------> Bengals
Lions @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Titans @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Rams @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Dolphins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys 24-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## Daveyboy

eek 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders ------->Chiefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------->Jets
Browns @ Falcons ------->Falcons
Bucs @ Bears ------->Bears
Bengals @ Texans ------->Bengals
Lions @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Packers @ Vikings ------->Packers
Jaguars @ Colts ------->Colts
Titans @ Eagles ------->Eagles
Rams @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Dolphins @ Broncos ------->Broncos
49ers @ Redskins ------->49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants ------->Cowboys 34-13

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints ------->Ravens


----------



## SA go0n

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Browns @ Falcons -------> Browns
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bucs
Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans
Lions @ Patriots -------> Pats :no
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Titans @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Rams @ Chargers -------> Rams
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seabags
Dolphins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (scores): 31-13

Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowgirls

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints -------> Ravens


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Browns @ Falcons -------> Browns
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans 
Lions @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Titans @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Rams @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Dolphins @ Broncos -------> Dolphins
49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys 30-13

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## BTAG

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Browns @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans
Lions @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Titans @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Rams @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Cardinals
Dolphins @ Broncos -------> Dolphins
49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys 27-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## AliBaba

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Browns @ Falcons -------> Browns
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans
Lions @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Titans @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Rams @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Dolphins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys 28-21

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## Silent Image

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Jets
Browns @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans
Lions @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Titans @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Rams @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Cardinals
Dolphins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants -------> Giants 34-27

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints -------> Ravens


----------



## Cam1

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------>
Bears @ Lions ------>
Seahawks @ 49ers ------>

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------>
Chargers @ Ravens ------>
Panthers @ Vikings ------>
Bengals @ Bucs ------>
Titans @ Texans ------>
Redskins @ Colts ------>
Giants @ Jaguars ------>
Saints @ Steelers ------>
Raiders @ Rams ------>
Cardinals @ Falcons ------>
Patriots @ Packers ------>

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------>

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------>


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------>Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------>Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------>Seahawks

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------>Bills
Chargers @ Ravens ------>Ravens
Panthers @ Vikings ------>Panthers
Bengals @ Bucs ------>Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------>Texans
Redskins @ Colts ------>Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------>Giants
Saints @ Steelers ------>Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------>Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------>Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------>Packers

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------>Broncos 27-20

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------>Dolphins


----------



## AliBaba

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------>Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------>Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------>49ers

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------>Bills
Chargers @ Ravens ------>Ravens
Panthers @ Vikings ------>Vikings
Bengals @ Bucs ------>Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------>Texans
Redskins @ Colts ------>Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------>Jaguars
Saints @ Steelers ------>Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------>Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------>Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------>Packers

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------>Broncos 27-21

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------>Dolphins


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------> Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> Bils
Chargers @ Ravens ------> Ravens
Panthers @ Vikings ------> Panthers
Bengals @ Bucs ------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------> Texans
Redskins @ Colts ------> Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------> Giants
Saints @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------> Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------> Packers

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> Broncos 27-23

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------> Dolphins


----------



## SA go0n

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> Cowgirls
Bears @ Lions ------> Roar Restored
Seahawks @ 49ers ------> Seahags

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> Bills
Chargers @ Ravens ------> Ravens
Panthers @ Vikings ------> Viqueens
Bengals @ Bucs ------> Bungles
Titans @ Texans ------> Texans
Redskins @ Colts ------> Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------> Giants
Saints @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------> Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------> Packers

Sunday Night: 31-28

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> Chefs

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------> Fins


----------



## Cam1

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------> Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------> 49ers

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> Bills
Chargers @ Ravens ------> Ravens
Panthers @ Vikings ------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bucs ------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------> Texans
Redskins @ Colts ------> Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------> Giants
Saints @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------> Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> Chiefs 27-21

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------> Dolphins


----------



## Thedood

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------> Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> Bills
Chargers @ Ravens ------> Ravens
Panthers @ Vikings ------> Packers
Bengals @ Bucs ------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------> Texans 
Redskins @ Colts ------> Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------> Jaguars
Saints @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------> Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------> Falcons
Patriots @ Packers ------> Packers

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> Broncos 31-21

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------>Dolphins


----------



## BTAG

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------> Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------> 49ers

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> Bills
Chargers @ Ravens ------> Chargers
Panthers @ Vikings ------> Panthers
Bengals @ Bucs ------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------> Texans
Redskins @ Colts ------> Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------> Giants
Saints @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------> Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> Broncos 34-24

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------> Dolphins


----------



## Silent Image

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------> Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------> 49ers

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> Browns
Chargers @ Ravens ------> Ravens
Panthers @ Vikings ------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bucs ------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------> texans
Redskins @ Colts ------> Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------> Giants
Saints @ Steelers ------> Saints
Raiders @ Rams ------> Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------> Packers

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> Broncos 35-20

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------>Dolphins


----------



## Cam1

Week 12 Results:

1. Cam1: 12-3
1. Whodey85: 12-3
1. Daveyboy: 12-3
1. Chantellabella: 12-3
5. Thedood: 11-4
5. Alibaba: 11-4
7. SA Go0n: 10-5
7. Silentimage: 10-5
9. BTAG: 8-7
10. Trendsetter: 5-10

Week 13 Results:

1. Thedood: 11-5
1. Alibaba: 11-5
3. Whodey85: 10-6
3. Daveyboy: 10-6
3. SA Go0n: 10-6
3. Silentimage: 10-6
3. Trendsetter: 10-6
8. BTAG: 9-7
9. Cam1: 8-8
9. Chantellabella: 8-8


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 131-61 ****
2. Thedood: 130-62 *****
3. Alibaba: 125-67 ***
4. Whodey85: 124-68 ***
5. SA Go0n: 122-70 **
7. Daveyboy: 121-71 ***
6. Chantellabella: 119-73 **
8. BTAG: 116-76
9. Silentimage: 113-79 ***
10. Trendsetter: 113-79 *


----------



## Cam1

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins ------->
Colts @ Browns ------->
Panthers @ Saints ------->
Steelers @ Bengals ------->
Bucs @ Lions ------->
Texans @ Jaguars ------->
Jets @ Vikings ------->
Giants @ Titans ------->
Rams @ Redskins ------->
Bills @ Broncos ------->
Chiefs @ Cardinals ------->
49ers @ Raiders ------->
Seahawks @ Eagles ------->

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers ------->

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers ------->


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Colts @ Browns -------> Colts
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Titans -------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Chargers 30-24

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## Thedood

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Colts @ Browns -------> Colts
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Steelers
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans 
Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Titans -------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams 
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Patriots 31-28

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## BTAG

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Ravens
Colts @ Browns -------> Colts
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Titans -------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Chargers 31-27 (wishful thinking is a beautiful thing)

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## Silent Image

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Ravens
Colts @ Browns -------> Colts
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Titans -------> Titans
Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Patriots 34-27

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## SA go0n

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Colts @ Browns -------> Colts
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Bungles
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
Jets @ Vikings -------> Viqueens
Giants @ Titans -------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Chefs
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Seahags

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Chargers 49-3

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins ------->Ravens
Colts @ Browns ------->Colts
Panthers @ Saints ------->Saints
Steelers @ Bengals ------->Steelers
Bucs @ Lions ------->Lions
Texans @ Jaguars ------->Texans
Jets @ Vikings ------->Vikings
Giants @ Titans ------->Giants
Rams @ Redskins ------->Rams
Bills @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals ------->Chiefs
49ers @ Raiders ------->49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles ------->Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers ------->Patriots 27-23

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers ------->Packers


----------



## AliBaba

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Colts @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Titans -------> Titans
Rams @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Chiefs
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Patriots 27-21

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## BTAG

SA go0n said:


> Patriots @ Chargers -------> Chargers 49-3


I really like your thinking.


----------



## Cam1

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Colts @ Browns -------> Colts
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Titans -------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Patriots 38-23

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## hypnot1c

Cam1 said:


> Week 14:
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Ravens @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
> Colts @ Browns -------> Colts
> Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
> Steelers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
> Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
> Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
> Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
> Giants @ Titans -------> Giants
> Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams
> Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
> Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
> 49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
> Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> Patriots @ Chargers -------> Patriots 38-23
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## Cam1

Week 14 Results:

1. Chantellabella: 13-3
2. BTAG: 12-4
2. Daveyboy: 12-4
2. Cam1: 12-4
2. Trendsetter: 12-4
6. Whodey85: 11-5
6. Thedood: 11-5
6. Silentimage: 11-5
9. SA Go0n: 10-6
10. Alibaba: 7-9


----------



## Cam1

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- >

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- >
Redkins @ Giants ------------- >
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > 
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- >
Texans @ Colts ------------- >
Bengals @ Browns ------------- >
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- >
Packers @ Bills ------------- >
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- >
Jets @ Titans ------------- >
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- >
Viikings @ Lions------------- >
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- >

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > 

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- >


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 143-65 ****
2. Thedood: 141-67 *****
3. Whodey85: 135-73 ***
4. Daveyboy: 133-75 ***
5. Alibaba: 132-76 ****
6. Chantellabella: 132-76 ***
7. SA Go0n: 132-76 *
8. BTAG: 128-80
9. Trendsetter: 125-83 *
10. Silentimage: 124-84 ***


----------



## Daveyboy

Cam1 said:


> Week 14 Results:
> 
> 1. Chantellabella: 13-3
> 2. BTAG: 12-4
> 2. Daveyboy: 12-4
> 2. Cam1: 12-4
> 2. Trendsetter: 12-4
> 6. Whodey85: 11-5
> 6. Thedood: 11-5
> 6. Silentimage: 11-5
> 9. SA Go0n: 10-6
> 10. Alibaba: 7-9


I think I have 13-3.. Not that is makes much of a difference...haha


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- >Cardinals

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- >Steelers
Redkins @ Giants ------------- >Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- >patriots 
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- >Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- >Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- >Bengals
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- >Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- >Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- >Bucs
Jets @ Titans ------------- >Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- >Chargers
Viikings @ Lions------------- >Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- >Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- >Cowboys 31-13 

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- >Bears


----------



## Thedood

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Rams

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Falcons
Redkins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Browns
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Panthers
Jets @ Titans ------------- > Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Broncos
Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Eagles 34-28

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints


----------



## Cam1

Daveyboy said:


> I think I have 13-3.. Not that is makes much of a difference...haha


Right you are. I updated it on the OP standings.


----------



## Cam1

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Rams

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Steelers
Redkins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- >Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Bengals
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Panthers
Jets @ Titans ------------- > Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Chargers
Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Eagles 31-28

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints


----------



## SA go0n

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Rams

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Steelers
Redkins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > Chefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Bengals
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Panthers
Jets @ Titans ------------- > Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Chargers
Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahags

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Cowboys 38-31

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints


----------



## BTAG

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Cardinals

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Steelers
Redskins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Bengals
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Panthers
Jets @ Titans ------------- > Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Chargers
Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Cowboys 37-31

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints


----------



## AliBaba

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Rams

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Steelers
Redskins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Browns
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Panthers
Jets @ Titans ------------- > Titans
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Broncos
Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Eagles 27-21

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Cardinals

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Steelers
Redkins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Bengals
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Buccaneers
Jets @ Titans ------------- > Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Broncos
Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Cowboys 27-24

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Bears


----------



## Silent Image

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Rams

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Falcons
Redkins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Browns
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Buccaneers
Jets @ Titans ------------- > Titans
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Chargers
Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Eagles 34-27

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints


----------



## hypnot1c

Cam1 said:


> Week 15
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Cards*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > Falcons
> Redkins @ Giants ------------- > Giants
> Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
> Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > Chiefs
> Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
> Bengals @ Browns ------------- > Browns
> Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
> Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
> Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > Bucs
> Jets @ Titans ------------- > Jets
> Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Broncos
> Viikings @ Lions------------- > Lions
> 49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Cowboys
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints


 Das it, mane!


----------



## Cam1

hypnot1c said:


> Das it, mane!


Are you making picks this way or just quoting and changing a few of mine?


----------



## Cam1

Week 16 Template (Chantellabella style):

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> 

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> 

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers -------->

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> 
Ravens @ Texans ---------> 
Lions @ Bears -------------> 
Browns @ Panthers ------>
Falcons @ Saints ---------->
Packers @ Bucs -----------> 
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> 
Patriots @ Jets ------------->
Giants @ Rams ------------->
Bills @ Raiders-------------->
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> 

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> 

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals --------->


----------



## Cam1

Week 15 Results:

1. BTAG: 14-2
1. Chantellabella: 14-2
3. Daveboy: 13-3
3. SA Go0n: 13-3
3. Whodey85: 13-3
6. Cam1: 12-4
7. Thedood: 11-5
7. Alibaba: 11-5
7. Trendsetter: 11-5
10. SilentImage: 8-8


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> 49ers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Patriots
Giants @ Rams -------------> Rams
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahawks (17-14)

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 155-69 ****
2. Thedood: 152-72 *****
3. Whodey85: 148-76 ***
4. Daveyboy: 147-77 ****
5. Chantellabella: 146-78 ****
6. SA Go0n: 145-79 *
7. Alibaba: 143-81 ****
8. BTAG: 142-82 *
9. Trendsetter: 136-83 *
10. Silentimage: 132-92 ***


----------



## hypnot1c

Week 16 Template (Chantellabella style):

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------->Jags

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> Chargers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers 
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Pats
Giants @ Rams -------------> Rams
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahawks (21-6)

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos



> Are you making picks this way or just quoting and changing a few of mine?


 You accusing me of copyright, brah? lol

j/k I was just picking that way.


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 16 Template (Chantellabella style):

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars 

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> Chargers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Patriots
Giants @ Rams -------------> Giants
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahawks 19-17

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Bengals (picking with my heart not my head, Bengals are horrible in primetime games and I don't think they have ever beaten Manning).


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 16 Template (Chantellabella style):

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------->Jaquars 

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins-------->Eagles 

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers -------->Chargers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins ------->Dolphins 
Ravens @ Texans --------->Ravens 
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------>Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ---------->Falcons
Packers @ Bucs ----------->Packers 
Chiefs @ Steelers --------->Steelers 
Patriots @ Jets ------------->Patriots
Giants @ Rams ------------->Rams
Bills @ Raiders-------------->Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Colts

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahawks 17-10

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals --------->Broncos


----------



## SA go0n

Week 16 Template (Chantellabella style):

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> Chargers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Texans
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Falcons
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Chefs
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Pats
Giants @ Rams -------------> Rams
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Colts 

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahags 9-3

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## AliBaba

Week 16 Template (Chantellabella style):

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> 49ers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Pats
Giants @ Rams -------------> Rams
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Colts 

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahags 27-21

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos


----------



## BTAG

Week 16:

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars 

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> Chargers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Patriots
Giants @ Rams -------------> Giants
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys

Sunday Night:

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahawks 20-13

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> Chargers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Patriots
Giants @ Rams -------------> Rams
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Cowboys

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahawks 21-10

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos


----------



## Silent Image

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Redskins

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers --------> Chargers

Sunday:

[email protected] Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------> Browns
Falcons @ Saints ----------> Falcons
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Jets -------------> Patriots
Giants @ Rams -------------> Rams
Bills @ Raiders--------------> Raiders
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Colts

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Cardinals 24-21

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> 
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> 
Colts @ Titans --------------->
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> 
Eagles @ Giants -------------> 
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> 
Jaguars @ Texans ------------->
Chargers @ Chiefs ----------->
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> 
Bears @ Vikings--------------> 
Raiders @ Broncos ----------->
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------>
Lions @ Packers--------------->
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> 
Panthers @ Falcons ---------->

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers----------->


----------



## Cam1

Week 16 Results:

1. Whodey85: 12-4
2. SA Go0n: 11-5
2. BTAG: 11-5
4. Hypnotic: 10-6
4. Daveyboy: 10-6
4. Cam1: 10-6
7. Thedood: 9-7
7. SilentImage: 9-7
7. CHantellabella: 9-7
10. Trendsetter: 8-8
10. Alibaba: 8-8


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 165-75 ****
2. Thedood: 161-79 *****
3. Whodey85: 160-80 ****
4. Daveyboy: 157-83 ****
5. SA Go0n: 156-84 *
6. Chantellabella: 155-85 ****
7. BTAG: 153-87 *
8. Alibaba: 151-89 ****
9. Trendsetter: 144-96 *
10. Silentimage: 141-99 ***


----------



## Cam1

WhoDey85 said:


> Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Bengals (picking with my heart not my head, Bengals are horrible in primetime games and I don't think they have ever beaten Manning).


They finally did it. A good sign heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Thedood

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Eagles
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chargers
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Vikings
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> 49ers
Lions @ Packers---------------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Falcons

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Steelers (42-35)


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Bengals (picking with my heart not my head, Bengals are horrible in primetime games and I don't think they have ever beaten Manning).





Cam1 said:


> They finally did it. A good sign heading into the playoffs.


 DARN RIGHT *waves finger* - it's about time.
Last year, the Bengals broke a franchise record just by making the playoffs for a third consecutive year. They just rebroke that record with a fourth year.

:lol I didn't even find out until two days later that they won.



Thedood said:


> Sunday:
> 
> Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
> Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
> Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
> Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
> Eagles @ Giants -------------> Eagles
> Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
> Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
> Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chargers
> Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
> Bears @ Vikings--------------> Vikings
> Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
> Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> 49ers
> Lions @ Packers---------------> Packers
> Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks
> Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
> 
> Sunday Night: (need score)
> 
> Bengals @ Steelers-----------> *Steelers* (42-35)


We'll have to see - that Bell guy needs to be stopped and I would like to see Ben Roethlisberger's behind hit the grass.....a sack, and then I will be happy. I think the Bengals are fired up now, so leave the Cardiac Cats alone. WHODEY!


----------



## Thedood

millenniumman75 said:


> We'll have to see - that Bell guy needs to be stopped and I would like to see Ben Roethlisberger's behind hit the grass.....a sack, and then I will be happy. I think the Bengals are fired up now, so leave the Cardiac Cats alone. WHODEY!


lol, sorry, I don't even like the Steelers personally but I like them at home in a shootout this week. La'Veon bell and Antonio Brown are absolutely beasting this year. I do think the Bengals will put up alot of points on them because the Steelers defense kinda sucks, I think Dalton will have a great game along with AJ Green and Jeremy Hill.


----------



## BTAG

Week 17 :

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Giants
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Bills
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chargers
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Vikings
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> 49ers
Lions @ Packers---------------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Falcons

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Steelers 31-27


----------



## SA go0n

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Giants
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chargers
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Vikings
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Packers---------------> Lions
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks 
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Panthers

Sunday Night: (need score) 49-48

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Steelers


----------



## Daveyboy

eek 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens ----------->Ravens 
Cowboys @ Redskins-------->Cowboys 
Colts @ Titans --------------->Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers -------->Saints 
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Eagles
Bills @ Patriots --------------->Bills 
Jaguars @ Texans ------------->Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs ----------->Chargers
Jets @ Dolphins -------------->Jets 
Bears @ Vikings-------------->Vikings 
Raiders @ Broncos ----------->Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------>49ers
Lions @ Packers--------------->Packers
Rams @ Seahawks ----------->Seahawks 
Panthers @ Falcons ---------->Panthers

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers----------->Steelers 30-10


----------



## millenniumman75

Thedood said:


> lol, sorry, I don't even like the Steelers personally but I like them at home in a shootout this week. La'Veon bell and Antonio Brown are absolutely beasting this year. I do think the Bengals will put up alot of points on them because the Steelers defense kinda sucks, I think Dalton will have a great game along with AJ Green and Jeremy Hill.


I still want to see Ben Roethlisberger sacked. He's from Ohio, too. :lol


----------



## Cam1

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Eagles
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chargers
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Vikings
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Packers---------------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Hawks
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Falcons

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Steelers 38-31


----------



## SA go0n

I guarantee that Detroit *WILL *win in Green Bay tomorrow.

(and if they don't I'll just delete my post)


----------



## AliBaba

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Eagles
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Vikings
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> 49ers
Lions @ Packers---------------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Hawks
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Falcons

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Steelers 27-21


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Giants
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chargers
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Bears
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> 49ers
Lions @ Packers---------------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Panthers

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Bengals 30-17


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Week 17 Template:
> Sunday Night: (need score)
> 
> Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Bengals 30-17


Don't forget!

I have one sack up against Ben Roethlisberger in tomorrow night's game. It must be a sack where he falls on his behind. After that, I just hope Bengals win and that Bell dude gets stopped. I think he has ADHD or something.


----------



## Silent Image

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
Eagles @ Giants -------------> Giants
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Vikings
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Packers---------------> Lions
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Falcons

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Bengals 35-27


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Week 17 Template:
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
> Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
> Colts @ Titans ---------------> Colts
> Saints @ Buccaneers --------> Saints
> Eagles @ Giants -------------> Giants
> Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
> Jaguars @ Texans -------------> Texans
> Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chargers
> Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
> Bears @ Vikings--------------> Bears
> Raiders @ Broncos -----------> Broncos
> Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> 49ers
> Lions @ Packers---------------> Packers
> Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks
> Panthers @ Falcons ----------> Panthers
> 
> Sunday Night: (need score)
> 
> Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Bengals 30-17





millenniumman75 said:


> Don't forget!
> 
> I have one sack up against Ben Roethlisberger in tomorrow night's game. It must be a sack where he falls on his behind. After that, I just hope Bengals win and that Bell dude gets stopped. I think he has ADHD or something.


They almost had it when Ben threw the interception!!!! :mum
Ben slid on one play - I'll take that as a rear end-to-ground contact :lol.
Bell got stopped - hyperextended knee, but he will be okay - that is the important part. I don't like injuries! I hope A. J. Green will be okay, too.

I am upset that the Steelers won the AFC North trophy, but they beat the Bengals both times.

The sickest part of all - Mike Nugent. If he had made the kick that ended that one game in a tie, the Bengals would have been 11-5 instead of 10-5-1 and they would have been Co-Champions.

Overall, my expectations for the Bengals this season having two new co-ordinators were exceeded.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> They almost had it when Ben threw the interception!!!! :mum
> Ben slid on one play - I'll take that as a rear end-to-ground contact :lol.
> Bell got stopped - hyperextended knee, but he will be okay - that is the important part. I don't like injuries! I hope A. J. Green will be okay, too.
> 
> I am upset that the Steelers won the AFC North trophy, but they beat the Bengals both times.
> 
> The sickest part of all - Mike Nugent. If he had made the kick that ended that one game in a tie, the Bengals would have been 11-5 instead of 10-5-1 and they would have been Co-Champions.
> 
> Overall, my expectations for the Bengals this season having two new co-ordinators were exceeded.


Ben had all the time in the world to throw the ball in this one. The Bengals pass rush was on vacation in this game.

Dalton's high passes which lead to the interceptions were killer as well as AJ's fumble.(They were about to take the lead in the fourth) They said AJ suffered a concussion, I hope he will be good to go next week against Indy. We saw what the Bengals did against Indy last time w/o AJ. Also Jeremy Hill wasn't getting the carries he is now when they last played Indy. Lastly and hopefully most importantly the Bengals haven't lost back to back games all year. They have been coming back strong after losses this year. Maybe it's good that they lost this one. 

To me this season will be a disappointment if they don't win a playoff game. I think I should make a trip to Indy next week with it being such a close drive. WHODEY!


----------



## SA go0n

SA go0n said:


> I guarantee that Detroit *WILL *win in Green Bay tomorrow.
> 
> (and if they don't I'll just delete my post)


Another year, another loss in GB. I really thought this would be the year they could do it. Even with Rodgers hobbled they still couldn't do anything to stop the GB offense. 23 years and counting............


----------



## Cam1

Week 17 Results:

1. Daveyboy: 15-1
2. Alibaba: 13-3
3. Thedood: 12-4
3. BTAG: 12-4
3. Chantellabella: 12-4
3. Trendsetter: 12-4
7. SA Go0n: 11-5
7. Cam1: 11-5
9. Whodey85: 10-6
9. Silentimage: 10-6


----------



## Cam1

Standings:

1. Cam1: 176-80 ****
2. Thedood: 173-83 *****
3. Daveyboy: 172-84 *****
4. Whodey85: 170-86 ****
5. Chantellabella: 167-89 ****
6. SA Go0n: 167-89 *
7. BTAG: 165-91 *
8. Alibaba: 164-92 ****
9. Trendsetter: 156-100 *
10. Silentimage: 151-105 ***


----------



## Cam1

Thanks for playing again, everyone. This will more than likely be my final year doing this since I will be away for a good amount of time when the next season starts. If someone else wants to pick this up, that would be awesome (and don't forget about the anxiet*space users!).

*y


----------



## WhoDey85

Nice picking Cam. Congrats

*Also thanks for taking the time to run this again this year.*


----------



## Thedood

Thanks for running this man, and great picking!


----------



## Daveyboy

Thanks again for running this cam.... as usual you do a great job..

Don't I get some kind of trophy or something for coming in 3rd.??...haha


----------

